# Something weird happened.



## eduard85

Hello,


I need to translate the phrase '*Something weird has happened.*' into Dutch for an error webpage, but I'm not sure about which of these two phrases is the correct one (or the better one):


*Iets vreemds gebeurd.*
*Er is iets vreemds gebeurd.*



Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Peterdg

*Er is iets vreemds gebeurd.*


----------



## ThomasK

Zou "iets bizars" niet beter die 'weird' weergeven? Lijkt mij wat sterker dan 'vreemd'...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik weet het niet. "Something weird happened" is ook ongebruikelijk voor een website. Ik zou eerder verwachten: "something unexpected occured" , en dan wordt dat: "er is iets onverwachts gebeurd".


----------



## ThomasK

Only SueHil can save us, I suppose! I must admit that I had not seen the context, and there we should not be using informal or emotional words. In that respect 'weird' is uncommon as well in that context.


----------



## Suehil

'Weird' has lost its original meaning and is now often used merely to mean 'odd', so 'er is iets vreemds gebeurd' would seem to me to be the best translation by far.


----------



## ThomasK

But are 'odd' and 'strange' the same? Let's stick to Dutch: can you imagine different translations in Dutch?


----------



## Suehil

No.  Both mean 'vreemd'.  You could also translate either of them as 'eigenaardig', but that would depend on the intention, not the word.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Of course there is also "raar"...


----------



## Suehil

Of course there is


----------

